
“Telecommuting” on Google spiked 900% KOR, 800% JP, 250% IT with Coronavirus hit - emiliowav
https://www.yac.chat/blog/the-effect-of-coronavirus-on-remote-work
======
itsthisjustin
I wonder if flu season typically sees an increase in remote work?

